# Грыжа С5-С6, С6-С7. Шишка в локте, рука не функционирует нормально



## JuliaTestoed (7 Ноя 2020)

Доброго дня суток!
Столкнулись такой проблемой: у бабули (70 лет) появилась мягкая шишка на локте, которая ноет и болит. Первым делом пошли к травматологу, первоначально поставили бурсит. После анализов и снимков не подтвердилось. Отправили к хирургу- он сказал не моё, потом к онкологу- тот тоже сказал не мое. Потом пошли к невропатологу, назначали уколы и капельницы. Результатов и диагноза не было. В общем третий по счету невропатолог посмотрел и отправил на МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника. Там конечно же грыжи. Невропатолог нам сказала, что шишка на локте из-за них. Назначили магнитотерапию, она не помогла. Боль осталась, рука болит и не функционирует нормально. (Бабушка даже не даёт даже до нее дотронуться) Потом еще была физиотерапия, но боль не уходит и улучшений нет. Какие еще методы можем применить? Как можно снять эту боль и улучшить жизнь бабушки?


----------



## La murr (7 Ноя 2020)

@JuliaTestoed, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2020)

А где УЗИ шишки. Жидкость в ней есть?


----------

